# CC Hill and Valley



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Just received an order of Hill and Valley from Coffee Compass. I understand from the reviews that this coffee needs a bit of respect









I would welcome any advice on prep from anyone that has used it. I'm letting it rest for a good week.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Have a look at this review...think cc used some of it on their website:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20008&p=233018#post233018


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought Hill & Valley off the back of this review...made me laugh!


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Hill & Valley from CC is one of my favourites - enough said about the type of coffee I like !. I drink it as a straight Espresso, but pull a longer shot than the often recommended 1:2 ratio for an espresso. But you really need to experiment and try what works for your particular taste.

I hope you enjoy this bean as much as I do !


----------



## imtnom3rcy (Nov 15, 2016)

Hill & Valley from coffee compass is definetely one of my favourites as well.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Wow! I think I ought to buy some based on that review! The baby has just hit the stealing coffee cups phase, I'll ask her views on the comparisons made.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Missy said:


> Wow! I think I ought to buy some based on that review! The baby has just hit the stealing coffee cups phase, I'll ask her views on the comparisons made.


judging from Spaz's review I think it might make the baby think twice about stealing coffee again!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Received a bag of this yesterday as part of their black friday deal & looking forward to trying it out.

Any idea how long I should rest it for to get the best out of it?


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

ashcroc said:


> Received a bag of this yesterday as part of their black friday deal & looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Any idea how long I should rest it for to get the best out of it?


Richard at CC advised me at least a week. I brought some 10 days ago and still have not opened it!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Finally opened mine it's been resting a month.

I tried to wrest it into the V60* but it started to growl and I suspected it might bite me if I attempted to make it hipster poncey, (I'd already had to separate it into a different cupboard from the Mizudashi) so went straight to the espresso machine.

All I can say is, does anyone have a body hair razor recommendation?

Having spent a week fully brewed, except when force fed LaVazza pods (don't, just don't) this was a welcome return to coffee that attempts to murder you as you drink it.

I think I'm in heaven.

*This bit may not be strictly true.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh and baby approves.


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

I ordered this a week ago, got say I don't really like it. Its probably too dark roasted for me and tastes too similar to high street coffee chains, i.e burnt with very little distinctive individual flavour.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You might want to leave this at least 10-14 days to rest as found in the past it benefits from a longer rest.

John


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

johnealey said:


> You might want to leave this at least 10-14 days to rest as found in the past it benefits from a longer rest.
> 
> John


Exactly what I found! Really didnt like it after being rested 7-14 days, but then i came round to it as a long black and was fine in milky drinks. Not as an espresso for me, but some nice flavours in the other variations. I'd guess it would make quite an interesting brewed coffee too.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Going to try brewing it later. It's gone all bonfire toffee after a good long rest


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Is there any way of brewing this bleeder without it tasting like like burnt logs? Rested it for about three weeks and opened it today. Lordy, it's like sucking on charred undercrackers. Or am I just being a wimp?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

It's not a coffee for you.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Spazbarista said:


> It's not a coffee for you.


I know.


----------

